# *Deadly* Mantis shrimp / crawfish battle video



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

http://grimreefers.com/photos/mantiscraw.mpg

its 20mb so beware.










enjoy.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That was pretty fuckin tight, nice vid and thanks for sharing.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

DAMN that owned!
















due to the blurry video though, I couldnt tell how exactly the crayfish lost its claws. Did the mantis shrimp just overpower it and rip them off or did they snap off from the tension or what?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice OC you have there


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

makes me want to get one of those things like crazy now

slylie have you ever tried seeing if that shrimp is any good at catching fish?
BTW how big is that thing? whats its max size? is that one of the more commonly-available mantis shrimp? whats their growth like?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have seen them in S. Florida, and I am talking from experience when I tell their sting/bite is very painful


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Holy sh*t that vid was awesome. That crayfish put up a better fight than I thought it would.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Holy sh*t that vid was awesome. That crayfish put up a better fight than I thought it would.


 despite how it seems on the video, according to what he said on predfish the crayfish was actually the more massive of the two; the mantis shrimp is alot skinnier than it appears.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> makes me want to get one of those things like crazy now
> 
> slylie have you ever tried seeing if that shrimp is any good at catching fish?
> BTW how big is that thing? whats its max size? is that one of the more commonly-available mantis shrimp? whats their growth like?


Thanks, actually, thats my friend ahel's mantis, you can see pics of it here.
http://grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44

My mantis is the same species, _Odontodactylus scyllarus_ (peacock).. this is what he looks like









Ive only just got him, but look forward to gettiing my friend who does digital video editing to film it taking out various prey.

I have a dedicated forum to mantis shrimp on grimreefers Here they are a great saltwater predator , and very easy to keep.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That was pretty impressive, what a monster! Thank goodness they don't roam the land and stay under a foot in length! I'm guessing he ate the crawfish?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Blurry as hell but still a sweet vid


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have heard those things can break the glass on tanks.







Is this true?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

willis18 said:


> I have heard those things can break the glass on tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have been known to break glass, and no they dont come up on land, but many a fisherman has learned his lesson by loosing a thumb by trying to remove one from his fishing net.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

willis18 said:


> I have heard those things can break the glass on tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes its quite true. They can split a guys thumb in two as well


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats an awesome video. i heard that thye can break tanks open to. thats an awesome shrimp :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That was pretty intense. cool vid


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

thats awesome LOL Makes me wanna get 1


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet vid but it looked like the mantis didnt have any claws


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that video was sweet! That thing is tuff!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

awesome! I never knew those shrimps are aggressive. My grandma used to serve those mantis as meal when i was a kid. Mantis shrimps rock!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

SWEET JESUS! I had no idea mantis shrimp were so damn cool. I'm going to research them a bit. I want one


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

are all u have in that tank a shrimp ????? blew my mind i never knew shrimp of all things would have the inner fury lol


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

thats one mean ass shrimp!!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't access the site. The bandwidth limit has been exceeded.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 said:


> I can't access the site. The bandwidth limit has been exceeded.


 just wait chris, this thing is extremely badass.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

damn I missed it


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I had to take the file offline









It will come back up soon, but only avaliable to members of grimreefers.com

this is not cause im being a dick, but because its 20 megs, and with allmost 500 views from each of 5 sites i posted it on, well.. u do the math. Alot of bandwidth.









p.s it was an AWESoMe vid... to those who missed it...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol please PM me when it is online


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> I had to take the file offline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 welcome to the world of administration.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> makes me want to get one of those things like crazy now
> 
> slylie have you ever tried seeing if that shrimp is any good at catching fish?
> BTW how big is that thing? whats its max size? is that one of the more commonly-available mantis shrimp? whats their growth like?










they take down feeder fish hard
and jump and swim after them
and when there are caught there are down for the count


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to take the file offline
> ...












dude i invented this game. I was admin of my own 5 node dialup warez bbs on 2400 baud before u could crap without a diaper.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ok, the video is back online, BUT, to slow down downloads it is avaliable to members of grimreefers only. Click the link in my sig and if u arent allready, register, the video is in the photogallery.

p.s. this isnt a lame trick to get people to register, just wanted to give u guys who missed it another chance to see it without going over my bandwidth quota.









and feel free to 'save as' and share it.

cheers, sly


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

the camera moves too much, but that is one awesome mantis, what size is it?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i wouldnt really owna shrimp like that. The hide in caves or anything with shelter. I mess around in that tank on a day when the shrimp is moody or scared, i might just have to get a new finger!


----------

